# Cheapest DTG printer PER SHIRT



## BluMagnoliaCo (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi,

It seems like all the DTG pricing posts are from 3 years ago or more. Also, it is confusing because it seems like everyone is adding in the cost of the shirt?

It can't possibly be $5-7 per shirt just for the prep and ink to print the design?

I am looking for average price per shirt NOT including labor or shirt cost. I would like it to include prep per shirt and ink and whatever else is needed per shirt.
Most designs will be on black shirts and aveeage size would be 10 x 15(I make kid's shirts). I sell 12 - 25 a day.

Can someone please help me? At $9 - $12 per shirt before labor it would NOT be worth $15,000

Melissa


----------



## thehyperlabs (Aug 7, 2017)

We use a DTG M2 and it really depends on the design. We have some shirts that are under a dollar and others that cost $4

I would say on average for a front and back print you would be around $1.50


----------



## BluMagnoliaCo (Mar 29, 2017)

thehyperlabs said:


> We use a DTG M2 and it really depends on the design. We have some shirts that are under a dollar and others that cost $4
> 
> I would say on average for a front and back print you would be around $1.50


I mostly just do front prints. How much is an M2 printer? I am looking at the epson


----------



## thehyperlabs (Aug 7, 2017)

BluMagnoliaCo said:


> I mostly just do front prints. How much is an M2 printer? I am looking at the epson



I think they're about 20k. We bought their pro package which came with more than just the printer. So far very happy with the M2. We did a lot of research and we found the M2 was the best.


----------



## Karass (May 27, 2017)

Heard lots of good things about the M2


----------



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

Really depends on the printer, ink and designs you're using. I have a Brother GT-541, most prints don't go over $1.75. I print mostly full color images about 12" x 14".


----------



## BluMagnoliaCo (Mar 29, 2017)

FJG said:


> Really depends on the printer, ink and designs you're using. I have a Brother GT-541, most prints don't go over $1.75. I print mostly full color images about 12" x 14".


I decided to go with a Epson f2000.


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

BluMagnoliaCo said:


> I decided to go with a Epson f2000.


Because of the media comments related to the F2000 I think Epson will have another direct to garment printer within the next 3 months.

The printers that have been introduced to the market this year have made huge steps above the present garment printers.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

What comments are you referring to?



NZACO said:


> Because of the media comments related to the F2000 I think Epson will have another direct to garment printer within the next 3 months.
> 
> The printers that have been introduced to the market this year have made huge steps above the present garment printers.


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

... buy the F2000 now.

Or wait until the full 2017 range of garment printers are shown.

I have seen 3 different (on the internet) of the new range of printers and they are faster and require less cleaning than previous garment printers. 

This means in 2017 -8 there will be more choice for printers and better prices of the older type of models.


----------



## BluMagnoliaCo (Mar 29, 2017)

NZACO said:


> ... buy the F2000 now.
> 
> Or wait until the full 2017 range of garment printers are shown.
> 
> ...


I cant afford to wait. I need to have money coming in. This machine is plety for what I need


----------



## StormJetPrinter (Dec 27, 2017)

to be honest as a DTG printer supplier as we dont Export due to its not 100% reliable in this time with white inks. Always need to clean the head regularly. and cost of per T-shirt is too much. maybe in few more time will be ready


----------



## GreenGiants (May 10, 2018)

Anybody use the Ricoh Ri 100 yet? It's only about $5k. The main drawback is that it doesn't utilize white ink so no dark fabrics. I'm thinking about buying one... That no white ink thing is really irking me, though. 

But I figure that a DTG printer will come out before the end of the year (or early next year) that will feature white ink and a similar price point.


----------



## myql (Jan 4, 2019)

Also depends on the price of the INK.
This is a good deal for Epson converted printers...
CMYK DTG ink @ $25/bottle ( EPSON DTG Printers)
Coupon Code i used : DTGPROCMYK

https://123refills.com/cic/product....Garment+Textile+Ink+for+Epson+engines+-+250ml


----------

